# Lawal vs Newton Rematch booked for BFC PPV, Vegh injured



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Main card continues to shape up.


Quinton Jackson vs. Tito Ortiz
Michael Chandler vs. Eddie Alvarez - for lightweight title
Muhammed Lawal vs. Emanuel Newton - for interim light heavyweight title


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...rematch-for-interim-title-on-bellator-106-ppv



> *Muhammed Lawal-Emanuel Newton rematch for interim title on Bellator 106 PPV*
> 
> by Matt Erickson on Aug 15, 2013 at 2:15 pm ET
> Bellator MMA has another big rematch set for its first pay-per-view card.
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My big question is what sports bars will be showing it cause it's the first go. Second is for how much will Bellator be charging? Lastly will there be anything besides three title fights and Tito versus Rampage?


----------

